# THE EGONATER!!!



## pixiedreamer (Nov 11, 2009)

Here are some pics (links) of my little guy Egon Goob 

I couldn't upload pics on here cause I'm on my phone, so I thought the links would work fine  hope you all don't mind 

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y255/D ... 329870.jpg
Pic of him from the breeder

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y255/D ... 329751.jpg
Egon munchin away after cuddling with me <3


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He is very cute and I love the one where he is in the truck  I might have looked at the pic wrong but I didn't see any ventillation holes drilled in the tub. If you have them in there then Im sorry and it is late and I may not being seeing the greatest lol. Congrats on your new little one though


----------



## pixiedreamer (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah no worries ^w^ their higher up on the cage :3


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a little doll!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is adorable


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

How cute is he. Such a handsome little fella


----------



## kimmie117 (Nov 24, 2009)

cute name and cute hedgie


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

How precious!!!! I love the one of him in the truck!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love that one too, its like he's smiling back there


----------



## pixiedreamer (Nov 11, 2009)

He is a cutie  I'm so lucky to have him 

When I take him out he huffs at me but as soon as I set him on my lap he goes to sleep :3

He's so wonderful <3


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

QT PATOOTIE!


----------



## pixiedreamer (Nov 11, 2009)

Dawwwww :3 thanks  he's so goofy too, when he unballs he tries to climb up my arms


----------

